# Chocolate gifts



## Flower (Jun 29, 2014)

Is it a being diabetic thing or just me being odd? I can't bring myself to give chocolates as a thank you present even if I know the potential recipient likes sweet things.

I need to give my kind neighbour a present for all his help and I know he likes chocolates/sweets/biscuits but I cannot bring myself to give a box of 200g+ carbohydrates plus a load of empty calories. I think of all the extra insulin his pancreas will have to use. I feel like I am being some self righteous save the pancreas crusader and should just get over it. 

Am I alone in this, are you happy and able to give chocolates as presents?


----------



## pav (Jun 29, 2014)

Only problem I  have getting chocolates is that I will eat them myself.  Cadburys chocolate is definitely more ish.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 29, 2014)

I still give them as presents but I must admit, it does occur to me to wonder how their systems cope.


----------



## am64 (Jun 29, 2014)

Don't think you are alone ..I was coordinating summer fair yesterday and 'traditionally' sweets are given for kids games as prizes ...I changed it and did a deal with local toy shop to provide some toys at wholesale cost price 25p ...it was appreciated


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 29, 2014)

That's a tricky one, I'm split.  On the one hand when people try to tell me what I shouldn't eat I am furious, because I'm perfectly capable of managing my food intake and I hate people implying that I'm not.  On the other hand I wouldn't give my nephews a bag of Percy pigs that's nigh on 100g of carb, because I don't want to be complicit in the notion that that much sugar is normal.  So if there's a chocolate lover I buy them a smaller amount of good chocolate, and a mini bottle of fizz (if they drink), otherwise I go for a nice scented candle or flowers.  For kids I buy tiddly pots from hotel chocolate or lollies from thorntons.  That way I don't feel like I'm hurting them or forcing my health choices on them too much.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 29, 2014)

Everyone I know gets small knitted gifts, they soon tell me that they are happy to have helped and not to bother..


----------



## Flower (Jun 29, 2014)

Very true Kookycat, I can't stand being told what I can and cannot eat by others. Just because I wouldn't choose to use my insulin on a box of chocolates I suppose I shouldn't inflict my choices on others. I'm thinking a token would solve my dilemma then he can buy whatever he likes.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jun 29, 2014)

I buy chocs and biscuits for my healthy, 10 stone, 86 year old dad because he loves them, but I won't buy sweets for the grandchildren. The one exception is an egg at Easter.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2014)

A very interesting topic - I don't think it's ever been asked here before but it has made me think! I think I have changed my behaviour in this respect since diagnosis. If I knew someone was especially fond of chocolate I'd probably go for a small box of good quality Belgian ones, where they might be savoured singly as a treat. Hmm...perhaps not!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes - when Belgian chocolates comes into this house, it's me that savours them one by one, I wouldn't give em away!

Doesn't bother me at all - I'm not the diet police.

Flowers I would like to receive but not scented anything, thankyou !


----------



## bill hopkinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I will buy 95% cocoa chocolate for one of my children when I am in France. She eats it sparingly.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm unfortunately far too fond of chocolate myself so it wouldn't occur to me not to give it to anyone else, although where children are concerned I try to give it in small doses.  Actually I'm a lot more concerned about my daughter's diet then my own - maybe I ought to make some changes there and care more about myself as well - I definitely need to lose some weight but can never find the willpower


----------



## Caroline (Jul 1, 2014)

I still give chocolates as a thank you but tend to make it a small one and will give something else with it as well depending on the person I'm giving to. One person who feels the cold in winter got a pair of home made mittens which were enjoyed more than the chocolates!


----------

